# I have one of "THOSE" neighbors



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I met that one neighbor, you know the one that thinks the world revolves around them… yeah I found him. I have a 3 year old Great Dane and a 13 week old GSD, they are inside dogs, the only times they are in the backyard are to take care of business. About 5-10 minutes, then back inside. Well today I let them out and went back to cleaning the kitchen. Abel starts barking after being out for 5 minutes, so I open the door and call him back inside. Well my neighbor was outside and after the pups get inside he says “yeah, we need to talk about that.” I tell him “oh, sorry about him, he gets excited when he hears other people” I then walk over to the fence and introduced myself and he then starts to lecture me on how my dogs make way too much noise and he can’t jump against the fence. I humored him and told him I was sorry about the barking and I will talk to my wife and we will work on keeping the barking to a minimal. Should have been it right? Nope. He wanted to flex his muscles and continue to tell me that he has small kids and they don’t like the dogs, I offered to bring the dogs over and the kids could come outside and meet the dogs. “That’s not my point” he said with a very sarcastic polite tone and then pointed to the neighbor’s house that lives on the other side of him and says “do you know whose house that is?” “That’s the recently retired police chief”. A little side note, I am very good friends with the chief and many other officer that work in my city, but I don’t flaunt it. He then tells me “boy I would hate for something to happen and have animal control or the police come out because your dogs are barking.” I immediately took that as a threat and stood my ground and told him “my dogs are inside dogs, they are rarely outside, if they start barking we imminently bring then inside. I don’t know what you’re trying to pull by tell me your neighbor is a retired police chief but I can guarantee you; I am not breaking any kind of laws. So be my guest and give them a call, I’m sure they would love to come out here to find nothing. I’m sorry my dogs are barking too much for you and I said I would work on that, as far as I’m considered this conversation is over, it was nice to meet you.” I walked away knowing I probably didn’t make a friend but come on guy. You meet me for the first time and complain about my dogs, I apologize and tell you that I will work on that for you but you still wanna be a jerk about it. What else do you want me to do? Man this just got to me, I thought I was very polite and accommodating to his request so I don’t get what is problem is. Funny thing is, I talked to my other 3 neighbors and told them if my dogs bark too much here’s my number and feel free to give me a call or come over. All of them said they rarely even notice my dogs are there. Haha Anyways, anyone else have this problem with neighbors?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't even want to know how I'd have responded to that situation. You're a better man than I is all I'm saying. I'd have been far less pleasant. Ever hear the expression a dog that barks doesn't bite? He did a whole lot of barking and I'd have done some biting.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am truly lucky. I have great neighbors and they love my dogs, they love having GSD's in the neighborhood. In fact a few of them thought there might be some drug activity down the road because of car traffic, but after a few days of Midnite hanging out there and staring them down all traffic has come to a complete stop. My one neighbor has 3 acres and told me that any of my dogs are welcomed to run it and explore. He said that he is Lisa and Lisa's dogs friendly. My one neighbor does have kids and one of them were afraid of dogs, but he met mine and is fine now. I hit the jackpot a couple days ago, a retired vet moved in with his horses, can't wait to meet him


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

You were perfect!!!
Wow, I'd like to be your neighbor. 
I'm sorry this happened to you. You handled it with respect, courtesy and grace. 
Hang in there and don't pay any mind to "them". Enjoy your other neighbors.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't really have to worry about that crap because the immediate neighbors have dogs that break every local leash law in the book. Unfixed animals cruising the area, granted they are harmless for the most part, I'm pretty sure I'm one of the only one that bothers putting the dog on a leash. It's actually a nice opportunity to practice obedience with dogs around dogs that are loose though, so there is a plus side to it.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

People are just rude. 

Every house that surrounds mine all have pretty loud dogs, so my rarely barking dog goes completely unnoticed. Even the cop next door has two pint-sized, ever-running bark machines.

I'm honestly surprised she doesn't bark constantly because of the others.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Check your email.
 Kat


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

My mom being in law enforcement and me being a vet, I treat everyone with respect, until they give me a reason to treat them otherwise. This guy was no different but if you threaten my family, my wife or my dogs, you have given me plenty of reason to treat you other then respectfully. I really hope he calms down but I have already printed my cities noise ordinance just in case he wants to try to flex again. I’ll keep my word and try to keep the barking to a minimal but I can’t completely stop the barking, he’s a dog. Haha I think my wife and I might look at a taller fence too.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Problem I have though is when someone flexes like that right off the bat you generally need to slam them good in return. Like if you get thrown in prison you gotta punch the hardest looking guy you see in the face as hard as you can. Start things off right...LOL


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've got a dirt-bag neighbor that has called A/C three times in the last month. A/C is now aware that the calls are meant to harass, so not much issue last two weeks. Saw said neighbors St. Bernard out wandering in another neighbors hayfield today. My 10 month old GSD barked a bit and made to run at him but my "abused and neglected" dog funnily enough has excellent recall even though she has a severe case of puppy-brain. So, yeah, I know the feeling when it comes to jerk neighbor(s).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That was the neighbors at our last house! Basically the only people who knew we actually had dogs were the ones connected directly to our house and housing and then the neighbors on the opposite side in the next townhouse section didn't bother talking to us. My dogs are inside dogs. Someone was messing around by our back gate one evening when I let the dogs out to potty, still within daylight hours. My male barked. ONCE! ONCE he barked and that was it. The people in the next townhouse section decided that was too much barking and called the cops. Cops show up, dogs don't even bark at the door, the go talk to a couple other neighbors. Nobody has any problems. But the hound behind us barking and howling all night wasn't a problem for them? I cant stand those kind of neighbors. The dogs didn't do anything wrong or obnoxious yet there will usually be that one person.... 

You handled it pretty nicely IMO. I would have been far less respectful and pleasant after the neighbor started trying to be big and bad.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup i made sure my neighbors had contact with him.
i asked them to visit, stick their hands through the fence and pet him,
walk in our yard without notice, enter our house without knocking, give 
him treats, etc. so now my neighbors have no issue with the dog and my
dog has no issue with the neighbors. 

to the OP: make sure you're within your rights with your dogs.
the neighbor may ahve some influence with the AC. i would call
the AC and tell them about your neighbor. if he calls they have a heads-up.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Or you could get the number to child services and preemptive strike...lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not funny but i'm sitting here laughing.



Baillif said:


> Or you could get the number to child services and preemptive strike...lol


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> to the OP: make sure you're within your rights with your dogs.
> the neighbor may ahve some influence with the AC. i would call
> the AC and tell them about your neighbor. if he calls they have a heads-up.


Good idea. I don’t know who this jack wagon knows but ill still give AC a call and inform them. He can call them and know the head AC guy, they still can’t take my dogs or fine me if I’m not breaking any laws. And in my town your dog has to be barking for 10 consecutive minutes before your breaking any laws, even then if the cops come out and they don’t hear anything. It’s dismissed because it turns into a "he said, she said" thing. I will give the AC a call but I almost want them to come out and see how much of an a-hole this guy is.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Or you could get the number to child services and preemptive strike...lol


Hahahaha


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

It's awful for me to say this but....

Tell the cops that when your dogs bark excessively, he beats his kids.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

You handled that situation with the utmost maturity. Good on ya


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, that is terrible. It is difficult to remain calm when you neighbor is threatening you with calling AC or the retired police chief. He is being a bully. The only thing to do right now is call the AC or the police, tell them of his threats and ask them about your rights and what type of barking would be considered complaint worthy. If your dogs bark when UPS drives up, that is considered normal. I live in a townhome and am very lucky that my neighbor says she never hears our dog bark.

In the past we've had our share of neighbor problems (non-dog related) and the police advised us to "not engage" with our neighbors, call them rather get into a situation that may get out of hand. Oh, and I forgot, we did get one dog complaint, that we made our dog specifically pee in the ice-plant near the front of our neighbor's unit. It was such a ridiculous complaint, that the police never contacted us, until we contacted them about noise and outdoor cooking at inappropriate times, so they told us about the peeing. They keep track. My husband said, if he could teach a dog to pee on command, he'd be rich and then we'd move.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah my major fear is I don’t know who this guy is or what kind of problems he has. I don’t want him to toss something over my fence that’s meant to harm my dogs. Because I would fly off the deep end if someone intentionally harmed my dogs. Other then installing a little security camera pointed at his part of the fence, I don’t know what I could do to insure he doesn’t do something like that.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Or you could get the number to child services and preemptive strike...lol





brembo said:


> It's awful for me to say this but....
> 
> Tell the cops that when your dogs bark excessively, he beats his kids.


Grow up.

To OP, I think you handled it well. No need to resort to childish and unfounded behaviours as the above posters have suggested. Joking or otherwise. What does your local noise ordinance say in regards to barking and complaints? 
Some places, even the smallest amount of barking would be considered nuisance barking. If it's done daily and something someone finds annoying, that is usually all it takes. It really depends on who responds to the complaint.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just don't let your dogs outside by themselves. That will take care of the problem. We live in the country but I don't want the dogs to bark just because they are bored so they are never outside without me. Give them good chew bones or stay with them.
Maybe he has had really bad neighbors before you moved in and he is super sensitive to any barking and this was his "first punch".


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr. D said:


> To OP, I think you handled it well. No need to resort to childish and unfounded behaviours as the above posters have suggested. Joking or otherwise. What does your local noise ordinance say in regards to barking and complaints?
> Some places, even the smallest amount of barking would be considered nuisance barking. If it's done daily and something someone finds annoying, that is usually all it takes. It really depends on who responds to the complaint.


Ordinance number: 2004-511
“NOISE DISTURDANCE PHOHIBITED. A) Generally. In addition to the specific prohibitions in subsection B) of this section and section 4, it shall be unlawful for any person *knowingly* create, assist in creating, permit, *continue* of any noise disturbance. A noise disturbance is any sound including sound produced by animals, which annoys, disturbs, injures, or endangers the comfort, response, health, peace, or safety of other within the city limits.” 
“Section 5. EXEMPTIONS: The following sounds are exempted from the provisions of this ordinance:
B) Sounds made by warning devices to protect persons or property from imminent exposure to danger, provided however that burglar or fire alarm shall not operate continuously for *more than 15 minutes*. “
The main point it, I immediately fix the barking when it happens. So I’m not KNOWINGLY creating or CONTINUE the noise. Also they are my alarm and only bark if someone comes close to the fence or knocks at the door. It’s his way of telling me someone’s here. It also doesn’t continue for 15 minutes, it lasts at the most 30 second to 1 minute. Furthermore, I did contact my local LE officer, happens to be my best friends brother. He informed me that with barking dogs our city does not do anything until the barking last more than 15 minutes, and if they do respond, when they drive by and hear nothing, they dismiss the call. He has been to my house and told me I have nothing to worry about as far as the law. They use something called “discretion and reasonable”, so if it’s not a reasonable complaint, they dismiss it. This guy is not reasonable so I’m not worried. 
I really hope this was his way of trying to be the alpha of the neighborhood and doesnt continue. Like I told him, i will work on the proplem, but my dog barks maybe once everyother day and its usually just one bark. If i had my dogs out all day and they barked for hours at a time, then yeah, im 100% in the wrong there. Thats not the case here, my other neighbors have no problem with my dogs and barely even notice i have them. He was just to be a bully, thats fine he can try.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> Yeah my major fear is I don’t know who this guy is or what kind of problems he has. I don’t want him to toss something over my fence that’s meant to harm my dogs. Because I would fly off the deep end if someone intentionally harmed my dogs. Other then installing a little security camera pointed at his part of the fence, I don’t know what I could do to insure he doesn’t do something like that.


Where I originally from, dogs owners put a considerable effort to teach their dogs NOT to eat anything from the ground and/or NOT to accept the food from a stranger.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> Ordinance number: 2004-511
> “NOISE DISTURDANCE PHOHIBITED. A) Generally. In addition to the specific prohibitions in subsection B) of this section and section 4, it shall be unlawful for any person *knowingly* create, assist in creating, permit, *continue* of any noise disturbance. A noise disturbance is any sound including sound produced by animals, which annoys, disturbs, injures, or endangers the comfort, response, health, peace, or safety of other within the city limits.”
> “Section 5. EXEMPTIONS: The following sounds are exempted from the provisions of this ordinance:
> B) Sounds made by warning devices to protect persons or property from imminent exposure to danger, provided however that burglar or fire alarm shall not operate continuously for *more than 15 minutes*. “
> ...


I was an LEO, that's why I asked about the ordinance. I would just ignore this further. He can't annoy if you don't engage. As long as the responding officer has no issue with you and your dogs, that's all that matters. The guy can bring up that he knows the president, it wouldn't make a bit of difference. I dislike people who name drop. 
I would simply ask him not to come back around or on your property. Just don't do anything stupid. Like make false reports.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Breitbach343 said:


> Yeah my major fear is I don’t know who this guy is or what kind of problems he has. I don’t want him to toss something over my fence that’s meant to harm my dogs. Because I would fly off the deep end if someone intentionally harmed my dogs. Other then installing a little security camera pointed at his part of the fence, I don’t know what I could do to insure he doesn’t do something like that.


We are very happy with this system. They probably sell good outdoor cameras too.

Logitech Alert 750n Indoor Master Video Surveillance System with Night Vision


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You were a LEO? Explains your lack of a sense of humor, desire to reprimand someone you don't know over the internet, and your inability to use proper grammar.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Baillif said:


> You were a LEO? Explains your lack of a sense of humor, desire to reprimand someone you don't know over the internet, and your inability to use proper grammar.


The first four words should explain that


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I can say without a doubt, this neighbor of yours would not like me as I can be confrontational when approached with some half whitted remarks like he did with you. You're a much better person that I would have been.


----------



## Amet (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. D said:


> Grow up.
> 
> To OP, I think you handled it well. No need to resort to childish and unfounded behaviours as the above posters have suggested. Joking or otherwise. What does your local noise ordinance say in regards to barking and complaints?
> Some places, even the smallest amount of barking would be considered nuisance barking. If it's done daily and something someone finds annoying, that is usually all it takes. It really depends on who responds to the complaint.


Grow up? 

I have a neighbor with two mixed breed dogs that they finally took off chains and fenced in, right on our property line. 

They bark at me when I'm in my yard, when I'm on my deck, when I'm in my Garden. Non stop constant barking, I can't use the property that I have to pay for, should I grow up?


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow!!! You were much much nicer than I would have been, I probably would have said something really stupid that I later regretted and got in trouble for 
Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Breitbach343 said:


> ... “That’s not my point” he said with a very sarcastic polite tone and then pointed to the neighbor’s house that lives on the other side of him and says “do you know whose house that is?” “That’s the recently retired police chief”. A little side note, I am very good friends with the chief and many other officer that work in my city, but I don’t flaunt it. He then tells me “boy I would hate for something to happen and have animal control or the police come out because your dogs are barking.” I immediately took that as a threat and stood my ground and told him “my dogs are inside dogs, they are rarely outside, if they start barking we imminently bring then inside. I don’t know what you’re trying to pull by tell me your neighbor is a retired police chief but I can guarantee you; I am not breaking any kind of laws. So be my guest and give them a call, I’m sure they would love to come out here to find nothing. I’m sorry my dogs are barking too much for you and I said I would work on that, as far as I’m considered this conversation is over, it was nice to meet you.” ...


You handled the unpleasant situation extremely well!!! IMHO you should contact your friend/his neighbor, the retired police chief, and tell him what happened and ask him what you can do to protect yourself and your dogs from any further harassment ... I'm sure he'll have some good suggestions.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just moved into a house on a cove and have met most of the neighbors and get along great with them. There is this one guy, like you neighbor, who made his way over to my yard to make a point of telling me he didn't like my dog barking at his dog. I told him I was sorry and assured him that my dog could not get off his tie out and was always supervised. He still went on about how his dog was old and he didn't want my dog to hurt him (because german shepherds are known to be mean). I assured him my dog only wanted to play, and that was why he had his frisbee in his mouth. I also let him know that even if Ammo was aggressive, he's not, that he is tied to a 30 lung line meant to hold a 1,000 lb horse so my 100 lb dog wasn't going to break it. The guy still flips out anytime Ammo is out and looks at me like my dog is evil. It drives me nuts when people act like that, especially given that he lets his dog loose to regularly craps in my yard. People can be so annoying.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Baillif said:


> You were a LEO? Explains your lack of a sense of humor, desire to reprimand someone you don't know over the internet, and your inability to use proper grammar.


There's no sense of humor to be had when joking about calling CPS to say the neighbor is beating his kids. Especially when there is ZERO evidence of such. How is that funny? How is it even remotely funny?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OUbrat79 said:


> I just moved into a house on a cove and have met most of the neighbors and get along great with them. There is this one guy, like you neighbor, who made his way over to my yard to make a point of telling me he didn't like my dog barking at his dog. I told him I was sorry and assured him that my dog could not get off his tie out and was always supervised. He still went on about how his dog was old and he didn't want my dog to hurt him (because german shepherds are known to be mean). I assured him my dog only wanted to play, and that was why he had his frisbee in his mouth. I also let him know that even if Ammo was aggressive, he's not, that he is tied to a 30 lung line meant to hold a 1,000 lb horse so my 100 lb dog wasn't going to break it. The guy still flips out anytime Ammo is out and looks at me like my dog is evil. It drives me nuts when people act like that, especially given that he lets his dog loose to regularly craps in my yard. People can be so annoying.


I would tell this neighbor if he doesn't want his dog attacked, then he needs to keep his dog in his yard.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you see ALL of my post? Or are you one of those pick and choosers?





> Quote:Originally Posted by*Baillif*Or you could get the number to child services and preemptive strike...lol
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by*brembo*It's awful for me to say this but....Tell the cops that when your dogs bark excessively, he beats his kids.
> 
> Originally Posted by*Mr. D*Grow up.To OP, I think you handled it well. No need to resort to childish and unfounded behaviours as the above posters have suggested. Joking or otherwise. What does your local noise ordinance say in regards to barking and complaints?*Some places, even the smallest amount of barking would be considered nuisance barking. If it's done daily and something someone finds annoying, that is usually all it takes. It really depends on who responds to the complaint.


. 




Amet said:


> Grow up?
> 
> I have a neighbor with two mixed breed dogs that they finally took off chains and fenced in, right on our property line.
> 
> They bark at me when I'm in my yard, when I'm on my deck, when I'm in my Garden. Non stop constant barking, I can't use the property that I have to pay for, should I grow up?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mr. D, I think most of us on the site do not see any humor in the remarks concerning CPS. Just not something most people would joke about. 

What is sad, is that nowadays, we have to worry someone might actually do such a thing, and counter the post with a strong admonision of some sort. I thought you had that covered.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> Mr. D, I think most of us on the site do not see any humor in the remarks concerning CPS. Just not something most people would joke about.
> 
> What is sad, is that nowadays, we have to worry someone might actually do such a thing, and counter the post with a strong admonision of some sort. I thought you had that covered.


I know that many do not find the humor in it. I can't accept that there is a small number that do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mr. D said:


> I know that many do not find the humor in it. I can't accept that there is a small number that do.


It is like anything else, until someone is in a position to truly think about it, it doesn't fase them. We have people encourage people to pass their dog off as a service or emotional support dog. Until they have a reason to understand why that is a horrible thing to do, they don't get it. 

People with no kids, might not see the CPS threat as a big deal. It really isn't until you look at some kids that mean the world to you, and think about someone coming in and determining whether or not they should remove the kids, even temporarily for their own safety, while they check you out upside and down, does it hit home what a crappy thing that is. 

These same people might not want to leave their dog in boarding or have AC come and take their dog for a couple of weeks to quarantine them. And just have no idea what it might do to a small child to be ripped out of their parent's arms. 

Not funny at all, no. And the vast majority of us do know that. The site has a median intelligence that is above average I think, whether we make typos or not.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr. D said:


> I know that many do not find the humor in it. I can't accept that there is a small number that do.


Get over yourself


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, there were two separate people suggeting stuff like that, and more that laughed or thought it was funny?

Maybe I need to refigure how intelligent people on here are. 

I am with Mr. D, even laughing at or joking about that is disturbing.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Baillif, 

In just this thread, you have advocated assault, suggested false reporting, and suggested a course of action that could temporarily break apart a family.

I don't understand your lack of respect for; a retired LE Officer, the laws, mortality and other mature members the forum.

You suggest that Mr D get over himself, when he wasn't speaking about himself at all. You were.

I propose a hypothetical situation. One which would never happen:

I moved into the house behind you and a single fence separated our yards. My dogs were in the back yard while I was in the kitchen and they started barking at you when you came outside into your yard.

I came outside, called my dogs in, and went to the fence to apologize. You responded by telling me to shut my dogs up or you would have to call AC, and you knew them in the office bad things would happen.

I , following some advice I read on an internet forum, jumped the fence and assaulted you. I left you flex cuffed to your back porch and called CPS, stating that you were beating your children, that I intervened and placed you in civilian custody for protection of your children, and would be waiting on street to give my statement to the police.

Does that sound like the correct moral, ethical or legal thing to do?

This is in no way a threat. I'm just trying to help you understand why people are upset and that your suggestions are wrong.

David Winners


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> David Winners


You have such a cool name. m
Makes my day whenever I see you post.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I advocated nothing it was clearly in jest. It was clearly taken in jest by all but a few of you who decide to play the internet moral outrage game. The op was upset a few of us joke a bit to lighten up what was otherwise an upsetting thread and the srs bisnis police show up and demand e respects immediately. Don't like someone's sense of humor? Go insist everyone complies to your value system like a nazi 

Or get over yourself


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think, even if it angered me, I would just leave it be and keep a close eye on my dogs. If you dogs rarely bark, then maybe he is hearing someone else's dog. My husband has told me to bring my dog in because she is barking and she is asleep on the couch. The guy does sound like a jerk but to me I try to overlook stuff, rather then have a war with my neighbors. I own my home and going to be here, so I try hard to be a good neighbor. Yes, there are dogs barking, one guy leaves his out all night, to watch his chickens and baby goats, and they make a lot noise too. Unless it is something that is a big deal. Then I say live and let live. And I think you did handle it well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Baillif said:


> I advocated nothing it was clearly in jest. It was clearly taken in jest by all but a few of you who decide to play the internet moral outrage game. The op was upset a few of us joke a bit to lighten up what was otherwise an upsetting thread and the srs bisnis police show up and demand e respects immediately. Don't like someone's sense of humor? Go insist everyone complies to your value system like a nazi
> 
> Or get over yourself


Baillif, you have been on here since June, 2013. What 4-5 months. How can you possibly feel that you know people on here well enough to make a general jest about calling child protective services on a stranger? It might be something you can jest about with your siblings that you know for 40 years, and who know you. But you have had roughly 400 posts on here, and no on really _knows _you. 

Now you are calling people Nazis and telling someone to get over yourself? I mean, that isn't helping people to understand your sense of humor. There may have been people on this site that have actually had run-ins with CPS. It is just not a think to jest about with total strangers.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Called nobody a nazi just implied there were some behavioral parallels. The op is clearly a clear headed person. There isn't exactly a danger of my joke being acted on by someone who handled that situation in such a civilized way. He wanted to blow off steam on here, I empathized and joked to oblige that. In all that time I've posted on here I've never advocated something that crazy seriously.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Also the nazi thing is tongue in cheek as it is godwins law


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I love when you have people that get offended on the internet in a forum. They are typed words from people you will never meet or know. If you don't like something ..turn it off, ignore it.. Or better yet, just don't respond.. To many people feel the need to run other peoples lives. That's why we have so many issues in the world. How can you let somthing offend you when the person on the other end has no effect on your life, and if you allow it to then that's an issue with you that you should spend time finding why your so insecure to care what others say or think.. Now that said.. I have enjoyed this off topic rant with much pop corn... So keep it going...lol


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Now o OP. Just make sure your dogs are inline with town rules IE I'd tags shots and such. Then you have nothing to worry about. As far as jumping on the fence, well if it's in your yard also it's yours to allow jumping if you want. You did well, I have a neighbor like that also, who has a little dog that barks all the time. And he is afraid of GSD, that he even sent me an email saying not to let my dog in my yard because big dogs are known to bite people lol. Goes to my last post.. People just need to focus on themselves


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ltleo said:


> I love when you have people that get offended on the internet in a forum. They are typed words from people you will never meet or know. If you don't like something ..turn it off, ignore it.. Or better yet, just don't respond.. To many people feel the need to run other peoples lives. That's why we have so many issues in the world. How can you let somthing offend you when the person on the other end has no effect on your life, and if you allow it to then that's an issue with you that you should spend time finding why your so insecure to care what others say or think.. Now that said.. I have enjoyed this off topic rant with much pop corn... So keep it going...lol


I am not offended. I don't have kids, so I don't have CPS crawling up my back. The thing is, these threads are read by many eyes, not just the OP's. While the OP's response to the situation makes it unlikely for him to act as rashly as was suggested, it does not mean that someone else who is reading this won't get an idea and try it out on their neighbor when they get a legitimate complaint about their dog's behavior.

Someone reading this thread can have had AC called on them because their loose dog chased the neighbor's kid. They might like the idea of a preemptive strike or a retaliatory strike and take a swipe at them through child-protective services. 

We read these forums to get ideas about things and crappy neighbors are a typical topic. 

So when someone writes something really out there, that the wrong person could take the wrong way, I think it only makes sense for someone to challenge it. 

It really doesn't have much to do with being offended. But the idea that someone might call CPS on me, if I confront them about their dogs, that is kind of scary if you have a couple of brats. 

Personally, I do not like the idea of going to AC or the police when there is a neighbor issue. I think that one should always try to manage it by going to the source first. But people are crazy these days, and some of them will retaliate. 

Whatever. It's getting late, and I got some kids to go and watch tomorrow, so I will probably miss anymore fun, fireworks, and popcorn from this.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

selzer said:


> I am not offended. I don't have kids, so I don't have CPS crawling up my back. The thing is, these threads are read by many eyes, not just the OP's. While the OP's response to the situation makes it unlikely for him to act as rashly as was suggested, it does not mean that someone else who is reading this won't get an idea and try it out on their neighbor when they get a legitimate complaint about their dog's behavior.
> 
> Someone reading this thread can have had AC called on them because their loose dog chased the neighbor's kid. They might like the idea of a preemptive strike or a retaliatory strike and take a swipe at them through child-protective services.
> 
> ...


Right Selzer. That's the only reason I replied in the first place.

I didn't get offended until the Nazi comment, and took that to PMs. No fireworks from me. Sorry to disappoint LOL


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people aren't happy unless they are complaining. We once got a new neighbor (rental property next to us) who had a comment about our dogs. My mom introduced herself and told them that we had dogs. She told the lady to tell her children not to put their hands in our fence (they were about 10 years old) because they *might* bite (just a precaution we always take). Well, when my mom said "we have dogs" the lady said "yeah, I have heard them." She wasn't as rude as your neighbor, but it was still ridiculous because she said it rudely and there was NO commotion since she moved in. Maybe a singular bark on occasion.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Selzer, your post sums up my thoughts. Except, I do have children and that I have had to help CPS remove children. It's certainly no picnic. It needed to be challenged because there's just some things you don't joke around if you're an overall decent human being. 

I have nothing more to add. So go ahead and compare me to the Nazis and point out my apparent grammatical errors. I'm a tough guy. Fairly sure it won't offend me. :thumbup:





selzer said:


> I am not offended. I don't have kids, so I don't have CPS crawling up my back. The thing is, these threads are read by many eyes, not just the OP's. While the OP's response to the situation makes it unlikely for him to act as rashly as was suggested, it does not mean that someone else who is reading this won't get an idea and try it out on their neighbor when they get a legitimate complaint about their dog's behavior.
> 
> Someone reading this thread can have had AC called on them because their loose dog chased the neighbor's kid. They might like the idea of a preemptive strike or a retaliatory strike and take a swipe at them through child-protective services.
> 
> ...


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought it was funny. But my opinion probably means nothing because I don't have 20000 odd posts. Get a since of humor. Mr. D do you still need to police everyone. Soooo happy your no longer a cop. From other posts I doubt your stability.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol people need to lighten up. If someone read an Internet forum and took the advice to heart to call cps on their neighbor they are dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tell the cops his dog barks excessively, tell the cops his
dog barks excessively, really?



brembo said:


> It's awful for me to say this but....
> 
> Tell the cops that when your dogs bark excessively, he beats his kids.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

That was pretty clearly a joke


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr. D said:


> Selzer, your post sums up my thoughts. Except, I do have children and that I have had to help CPS remove children. It's certainly no picnic. It needed to be challenged because there's just some things you don't joke around if you're an overall decent human being.
> 
> I have nothing more to add. So go ahead and compare me to the Nazis and point out my apparent grammatical errors. I'm a tough guy. Fairly sure it won't offend me. :thumbup:


If you had a sense of humor you would have noted the irony and the hypocrisy of me going grammar nazi in response for you being a humor nazi . Moral of the story here is nazi's are not fun.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what was clearly a joke?



Baillif said:


> That was pretty clearly a joke


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

What Brembo posted.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My post(second one with the uncouth joke) is a _logic trap_.

I.E. the only time he beats his kids is when my dogs bark too much....meaning that since my dogs NEVER bark too much he never beats his kids.

If I had known it would cause such a stink I would have never posted the statement. I even prefixed my statement with a qualifier that it was of dubious value and not really something I felt was proper, a joke in other words. I believe the LEO community refers to that kind of joking as "gallows humor". I apologize for any misunderstanding and will certainly refrain from any sort of hot-button word games in the future.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i missed the joke, oops. "gallows humor", i've never heard of that.
that's funny. hot-button word games are ok (with me). you have
to work on your delivery. lol.



brembo said:


> My post(second one with the uncouth joke) is a _logic trap_.
> 
> I.E. the only time he beats his kids is when my dogs bark too much....meaning that since my dogs NEVER bark too much he never beats his kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Reminds me of the time Daniel Tosh caused a huge stink over a rape joke. People can and do make jokes about horrible things. It is not for everybody.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

boomer11 said:


> Lol people need to lighten up. If someone read an Internet forum and took the advice to heart to call cps on their neighbor they are dumber than a box of rocks.


actually, I know a LOT of people who think that calling CPS on someone is a good way to get revenge for any number of things.
I have a very good friend whose MIL who disliked her called CPS numerous times when her son was born. One of the complaints was that there were no bottles/formula in the house and she was starving the baby. CPS showed up with police and after a quick search of the house were preparing to cuff her and take the baby into custody. 
She had to call her pediatrician and have them tell the investigator that she was breastfeeding and that the baby was in good health as of his last appointment. 
Thankfully, they decided not to take the baby that day but she was under "supervision" for several months after that before the case was closed. 
So, no, I don't find it a joking matter either.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I think this thread is going to be closed any minute now....... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sad. I had a person contact me on here within the last year, wanting me to report a person to CPS so that we could potentially get a dog back. No legitimate reason as to why CPS should be called. I can't express how horrified I was at the suggestion.

It's not a joke...at all. It's not funny...at all.

And I can't believe the attacks on a member have been allowed throughout this thread.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Most of us have sorted our issues out either on here or on PM's so no more popcorn to be had


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> actually, I know a LOT of people who think that calling CPS on someone is a good way to get revenge for any number of things.
> I have a very good friend whose MIL who disliked her called CPS numerous times when her son was born. One of the complaints was that there were no bottles/formula in the house and she was starving the baby. CPS showed up with police and after a quick search of the house were preparing to cuff her and take the baby into custody.
> She had to call her pediatrician and have them tell the investigator that she was breastfeeding and that the baby was in good health as of his last appointment.
> Thankfully, they decided not to take the baby that day but she was under "supervision" for several months after that before the case was closed.
> So, no, I don't find it a joking matter either.


People do horrible things for spite And then when there really is an issue, they turn their backs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - I think you handled the situation well. You put him in his place and didn't let him bully you without any violence or threats. If I were you, I would talk to your other neighbor ( the retired police chief) regarding the incident. He may have some valuable insight for you on local ordinances and the neighbors history.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

EVERYBODY: The bickering ends NOW, or this thread will be locked, and warnings may be handed out. If you don't have anything constructive to say, move along.

-moderator


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone who was talking to me haha I’m glad that I truly did handle this situation the correct way. I have talked my other neighbors and none of them have a problem with my dogs, nor do they have a problem with my dog jumping on the fence. All of them have said the same thing "Oh I don’t care if he jumps on the fence, I think it’s funny and talk to him". I truly do think this other guy wanted to be a neighborhood bada##, I really don’t care what he thinks he is, as it doesn’t affect me. I’m going to try to talk to the chief here soon and just make sure that he knows his neighbor is dropping his name like a bad habit. Like I said I really hope this was the one and only incident I will have like this with him but I bought my house and the property within my fence. If I want to let my dogs outside at 2PM, I’m going to and if they start barking I will fix it. I’m not going to keep my dogs cooped up in the house because you have a problem with them. Thanks again everyone for all the encouragement.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whose fence is it? Is it a fence clearly within your property? Or is it a fence on the property line? 

If it's a shared fence on the line, perhaps you should consider installing a fence 5' inside your property. If the fence is already well within your property then he is trespassing.

Honestly, I think he handled it very poorly. However, I wouldn't want to go outside and have a dog jumping at the fence at me. Especially if I had dogs and it could cause fence fighting issues. Maybe you need to install a privacy fence on that side.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

name dropping while passively making threats is pathetic. with that said a dog jumping on a fence can be unnerving; especially if the neighbors have children. when i first moved into my house my dark sable male would just sit still and watch the neighbor cut his backyard grass with his lawnmower. he didnt bark. he didnt chase back and forth. he just sat next to the fence and watched. i saw through the window and thought it was pretty funny as the guy would glance at my dog every few seconds. the fence was a regular 4 ft fence and my dog could easily jump it if he wanted. the neighbor actually rang my door bell and asked if i could put my dog up when he mowed his lawn because he was afraid the dog would jump the fence and attack him. while i thought it was ridiculous i still put my dog up because i can understand people can be uncomfortable around big dogs. my neighbor on my other side plays catch with his kid in the backyard. when they play i just call my dog inside. i only takes me a second to call him in and i also want my neighbors to enjoy their property without being nervous.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Whose fence is it? Is it a fence clearly within your property? Or is it a fence on the property line?
> 
> If it's a shared fence on the line, perhaps you should consider installing a fence 5' inside your property. If the fence is already well within your property then he is trespassing.
> 
> Honestly, I think he handled it very poorly. However, I wouldn't want to go outside and have a dog jumping at the fence at me. Especially if I had dogs and it could cause fence fighting issues. Maybe you need to install a privacy fence on that side.


Two of my neighbors have dogs, Abel will jump up and look over, bark once or twice and then down he goes. When the other neighbor’s dogs are out, they run along the fence line and I’ve talked to my neighbors while the dogs do this, they love it. Yeah if he was jumping up and barking or trying to get over the fence, yeah that’s not ok, but it a jump up, look, maybe bark a few times, then back down to what he was doing before. As far as the fence line goes, I don’t know for sure, we just moved in at the end of September, so I’ll have to look into that. I really can’t build another fence though, my backyard is small enough as it is, and I’m not going to make it smaller. I have been look at how much it would cost to just redo the already existing fence and make it a 7 foot fence instead of the 5 foot we have right now. That way he can’t jump up and look over. I’m not defending my dog for doing this but I’m also not rich and can’t pay for a taller fence right now. I told my neighbor I would work on him doing that and I will do just that, until I can pay for a taller fence. Oh and my other neighbors have told me they want to come over and introduce my dogs to their kids, that way if he does happen to bark while the kids are outside, they know it’s just Abel saying “Hello”. I offered that to the other guy, but he didn’t seem interested. Oh well for him.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> name dropping while passively making threats is pathetic. with that said a dog jumping on a fence can be unnerving; especially if the neighbors have children.


I 100% agree with you. Especially him being 150lbs Great Dane with a very loud and deep bark, haha But like you said with your dog, when people are outside you call him in, I call him inside immediately when he does start barking because I don’t want to scare any of the kids. That’s another reason I want our neighbors to meet him and know that he’s not a savage man eating killer dog, he’s a giant teddy bear with a bark that is far bigger than his bit. Haha Abel will probably only be with us for another 6-8 years because Danes have a very short life span, I want those years, just like the previous years, to be happy ones for him. I don’t want to have him cooped up inside the house. My neighbors are going to have to get used to him, key work HIM. Not his barking or jumping on the fence, because that is something we have already started working on, but he is not going anywhere. Just like how I’m going to have to get used to my neighbors kids running around, screaming and playing. It part of living in a neighborhood, getting used to one another and getting to know each other. I still think my one neighbors request is doable, but I’m not going to fold to a bully.


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

*Bad Neighbors*

I agree you handled it well. If that's the worst neighbor you have you're lucky.
I had a neighbor across the alley from me years ago who came over and pounded on my door and 3am yelling to "shut my dog up". Then she hopped back into her car and peeled out in my driveway. Needless to say that did set off my dog who was sleeping before that. I went and talked to all my neighbors to see if they new who it could've been. Everyone else liked my dog, but said the lady behind me hated dogs and was always harassing people. Came to her house and she admitted to doing it as she would early in the morning and didn't like little yapping dogs. (Which is ironic to call an 85 lb gsd a little yapping dog.) She felt she could do what ever because of her work hours and Job working for the City. At that point her Boyfriend came out to confront and intimidate me, and I left to followed up with the police and animal control. The police talked to her about harassing us and Animal control followed up with her. They told her to keep a bark log and they would look into. A few days later we caught her shoving things through the fence at him while he was in the backyard with us. In our city if you harass or provoke a dog on its own property that is illegal. I call animal control and reported her. It resulted in a ticket for her and never heard anything else on barking again.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I think you handled it well. It does make me thankful I have no neighbors!


----------

